# Poll + How far is Bitcomet good ?



## TheMost (May 25, 2011)

Hi friends , 

I've been enjoying my stay in ThinkDigit Forums ... 
I learn't many , Indeed many ..

I would also like to know about bitcomet ...
I am a frequent torrenter and come across many weak torrents and so ..

I have been using ABC (2007 -13 yrs ) and then over to utorrent(2009) and lately (Bitcomet -2011 ) 

The reason why i switched over is that i am getting super Duper speeds with Bitcomet ( As a free registered user )
I am able to Squeeze the best speed out of poor health torrents ..

Even now i did something 
700mb file ( 6 seeds )
Bittorrent 7.2 = max 89KB
utorrent 3.. = max 56KB
Bitcomet = 141KB ( my bandwidth maximum )

Don't worry - in bittorrent and utorrent port were forwarded properly !

See inspite of buggy Bitcomet i get good speeds 
Can i carry on or is something weird ?

I heard bad comments about bitcomet ( banned in some trackers )
i have never been banned so 

So is there any other aggressive Downloader ??
I Am  not selfish about not uploading ! i share enough !


Comeon guys , bro's sis ...
let's have a Discussion !

*www.speedtest.net/result/1311190036.png

*@night 2mbps *

*www.speedtest.net/result/1308091666.png


----------



## gagan007 (May 25, 2011)

I have bit comet installed, but never used it really. Voted for µTorrent as I use it primarily. I started it all with Azureus (now Vuze).

Although µTorrent utilizes my full bandwidth, will definitely try bit comet anyways.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 25, 2011)

I use uTorrent on Windows and Transmission on Linux


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

Voted for uTorrent.

I feel its the most bloat free torrent client around. Its the only torrent client I use


----------



## funkysourav (May 25, 2011)

BitComet is notorious for showing terribly inflated speeds,
it takes the same time or more to download a torrent
when compared to uTorrent

also i have used Azureus/Vuze and its seriously bloated and buggy
it uses 200-300MB Ram as compared to 18MB uTorrent does
also seeding multiple (read >5 torrents) a pain in the ass, 
cause when it detects that there a re no leechers it turns off the tracker scrape automatically
there goes your precious seedpoints


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> BitComet is notorious for showing terribly inflated speeds



really ?
bro , finally can u advice the best cilent Speed Vs compatibilty 

Ofcourse i've heard utorrent is great , but i'm not sure about the speed 
Instead i prefer bittorent when it comes to speed 


What do u tell bro ?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> bro , finally can u advice the best cilent Speed Vs compatibilty


 There is one. 
uTorrent.

Best non bloated, streamlined and a app that does what it is meant to do

Good speed. Its not very good to throttle torrents.

uTorrent serves each purpose.

Looks like a few of you have doubts on working of torrents.
Read this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/138149-utorrent-question.html


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> really ?
> bro , finally can u advice the best cilent Speed Vs compatibilty


Yeah really.. I used that and nothing was special except that it was very bloated resource hungry and what not.
Bets is Utorrent. Simple and best. You don't have to tweak a thing in this it would work best even on the default settings.


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah really.. I used that and nothing was special except that it was very bloated resource hungry and what not.
> Bets is Utorrent. Simple and best. You don't have to tweak a thing in this it would work best even on the default settings.



Thanks ... bro

Getting around 125KB on a super healthy torrent


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> Thanks ... bro


You are welcome. 
Just use it on default settings and if you get troubled too much with hash fails and take a look at Utorrent thread. There are optimizations tips there.


----------



## Sarath (May 25, 2011)

Voted for bittorrent cause i started with it and dont want to switch.

But on a new PC and for my friends i always get utorrent (2nd vote for this). I think this is the best we have now.

Also we know measuring speeds on these torrent and comparing them is not the same as hitting speedtest.net. The number of factors determining the torrent speeds are just too many to actually give a fair comparison.


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2011)

utorrent: small & simple. & gets the work done.


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2011)

Guys, As u told i am using utorrent and getting avg of 112KB on  healthy torrent 

Any alternative ?

or this is good itself ?


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> Any alternative ?
> 
> or this is good itself ?


There are lot and lot of alternatives but none of them are as good as Utorrent so just stick with it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 25, 2011)

there's no point to the poll...  , it had to be utorrent , simply the best


----------



## Sarath (May 25, 2011)

I accidently voted for bitcomet. Looks like i cant correct it to vote for bittorrent :/


----------



## TheMost (May 26, 2011)

Mates , Can i have some negative points on using bitcomet ( If possible detailed )

I want to know what is bad with that before i stop it


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> Mates , Can i have some negative points on using bitcomet ( If possible detailed )


First of all it doesn't show the actual speed of the torrent it usually shows nice speed which is not exact.
Then its is very resource hungry.
It is kind of bloated and settings are not simple
Many torrents blocks this torrent client and because of that some torrent don't download on this one.
Its user interface is not very simple.

Enough????


----------



## asingh (May 26, 2011)

utorrent and bittorrent. But at times some PTs alert bittorrent as a leech client. Messes up the ratios. I use both. Workstation and DL rig respectively.


----------



## TheMost (May 26, 2011)

And what about Long term seeds ( It helps me Download faster over weak torrents )
??

Any other Cilent has feature like this ??
Help !

See this 

I get 54KB in utorrent (Weak torrent)
But Bitcomet Has 4 long term seeds which accelerates !

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/1238/unledry.png


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> And what about Long term seeds ( It helps me Download faster over weak torrents )
> ??


What does this feature does exactly. Please Elaborate.


----------



## TheMost (May 26, 2011)

gameranand said:


> What does this feature does exactly. Please Elaborate.



*Long-Term Seeding:* Speed up downloading and revive dead and weak torrents

Thats all i know ,

When i asked my friend (Google) , It told 

Google --> long-term_seeding [BitComet Wiki]


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> Long-Term Seeding: Speed up downloading and revive dead and weak torrents


TBH I don't like this idea. Also it won't help much because as you can see bery few people use this client and this is a client dependent property means it would only help if a peer using Bitcomet has complete files and LTS is enabled in his settings which is unlikely because very few people use this client as you can see from poll and the fellas who use it mostly disable this feature. So it actually don't revive a dead torrent or something its just a bait for you to use this client.


----------



## TheMost (May 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> TBH I don't like this idea. Also it won't help much because as you can see bery few people use this client and this is a client dependent property means it would only help if a peer using Bitcomet has complete files and LTS is enabled in his settings which is unlikely because very few people use this client as you can see from poll and the fellas who use it mostly disable this feature. So it actually don't revive a dead torrent or something its just a bait for you to use this client.


I dont mean to say that it can revive over dead torrent . But i really bother it can speed up weak torrents ..
I downloaded a show which was week . Had 40 seeds and 600 peers ..
Utorrent health was full tower yellow (beta 3.0 version) and after 30 mins the average speed was around 74kB

Decided to try with bitcomet ... First 2mins it too had the same speed . Even 60 . But then it got with 4 LTS and have me good speeds of 110 - 130KB in the status bar ... 
Isnt this a good feature while dealing with weak torrents ? 

You just try brother ... Try with the torrent which u get slow speeds with utor...

I dont mean to say that it can revive over dead torrent . But i really bother it can speed up weak torrents ..
I downloaded a show which was week . Had 40 seeds and 600 peers ..
Utorrent health was full tower yellow (beta 3.0 version) and after 30 mins the average speed was around 74kB

Decided to try with bitcomet ... First 2mins it too had the same speed . Even 60 . But then it got with 4 LTS and have me good speeds of 110 - 130KB in the status bar ... 
Isnt this a good feature while dealing with weak torrents ? 

You just try brother ... Try with the torrent which u get slow speeds with utor...

Waiting for an threatening equivalent reply brother !


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 28, 2011)

Even I use uTorrent on Windows and Transmission on Ubuntu...
uTorrent just feels lighter...


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> I dont mean to say that it can revive over dead torrent . But i really bother it can speed up weak torrents ..
> I downloaded a show which was week . Had 40 seeds and 600 peers ..
> Utorrent health was full tower yellow (beta 3.0 version) and after 30 mins the average speed was around 74kB
> 
> ...


Well don't know about that but even if its true then also I am not going to use that buggy client for just some of my torrents which will be downloaded eventually. Also like I said what is shown speed in Bitcomet is not completely true. So I would rather prefer Utorrent than any other client.


----------



## TheMost (May 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well don't know about that but even if its true then also I am not going to use that buggy client for just some of my torrents which will be downloaded eventually. Also like I said what is shown speed in Bitcomet is not completely true. So I would rather prefer Utorrent than any other client.



Thanks for your reply brother ..
Last question ..

Are you really sure the speeds aren't real ?



TheMost said:


> Thanks for your reply brother ..
> Last question ..
> 
> Except utorrent can i try some other ??


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> Are you really sure the speeds aren't real ?


Well I have experience with both Bitcomet and Utorrent and I actually downloaded 1 torrent twice just to see if Bitcomet is fast and guess what it showed me greater speed but Utorrent downloaded it faster than Bitcomet.


			
				TheMost said:
			
		

> Except utorrent can i try some other ??


Well you can try Bittorrent. Thats the second best after Utorrent but still I'll advice you to use Utorrent. Bro it has a damn good support and a really active community to help you if you are in trouble. And also it does what it meant to do with best speed.


----------



## TheMost (May 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I have experience with both Bitcomet and Utorrent and I actually downloaded 1 torrent twice just to see if Bitcomet is fast and guess what it showed me greater speed but Utorrent downloaded it faster than Bitcomet.
> 
> Well you can try Bittorrent. Thats the second best after Utorrent but still I'll advice you to use Utorrent. Bro it has a damn good support and a really active community to help you if you are in trouble. And also it does what it meant to do with best speed.



Bro now i am using Vuze 
ya get around 100MB | Think it's ok ( Have 4gb RAM )
getting descent speeds around 120KB
Can i go with that bro ?
What do u think ?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2011)

Use whichever suits you.
But I will always suggest uTorrent.


----------



## lalam (May 29, 2011)

Voted for uTorrent too, it's light and does what it is suppose to do without a problem.

About bitcomet read somewhere that it fakes the download speed. Don't know how true it is, it's just something i came across while trolling the net and i've never used it.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes ! I agree ! Bit comet fakes up speeds !


----------



## mitraark (Jun 16, 2011)

I also heard somewhere that BitCOmet sometimes bypases Proxies in offices and colleges  Are all of these just rumours ?

ANyway , have been using uTorrent since 2005 , no plans for any change


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2011)

μTorrent is The Best!!.... 
_(Fanboy)_


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2011)

mitrak said:
			
		

> I also heard somewhere that BitCOmet sometimes bypases Proxies in offices and colleges  Are all of these just rumours ?


Some are some are not. You see there is no smoke without fire so clearly Bit Comet has issues.
Why there are no rumors about Utorrent or Bittorrent. Simple they are best at what they do.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 17, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I also heard somewhere that BitCOmet sometimes bypases Proxies in offices and colleges  Are all of these just rumours ?
> 
> ANyway , have been using uTorrent since 2005 , no plans for any change



But to say something , I have been working with bittorrent cilnets and throttling problems and now i know what bitcomet is about ..
Sorry to say ...
It cheats the USer Badly the speeds aren't real ...

Say this was one of my experiments

A torrent - Full health

*Bitcomet* - 194secs ( it said a speed of 143KB which means it should be completed around 144 ) [ Even it had four long term seeds]

*Utorrent *- 173secs ( Genuine speed )
*Bittorrent* - 169secs ( Genuine speed ) ( Sometimes Drops in some public  trackers )
*Vuze* - 154secs ( genuine - The matter is i have encrypted my full data and have antithrottle installed )
*torrent Via HTTP* --> 137secs

If my ISP is not throttling my bittorrent bandwidth , Then i would surely go for utorrent because almost all cilent *gave up the same speed* when i tested within the time when my ISP usually Don't throttle ...

Some real Facts about Bitcomet *based on my experience :*


Cheats users ... Bad bitcomet !!! bad !
Misuses Superseeding
Leaks data
Shows Fake speeds
Buggy
Selfish ( creates an .bc unfinished file for hash incompatibility with other cilents except utorrent (thanks) )

Also u can see the pop-up with the comodo firewall defence+ when u are using Bitcomet !!
Its ugly !! really ugly!


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2011)

Well nice test you have done to testify that bit comet is bad. And finally you got the idea about LTS in bit comet.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

I use Utorrent....
never ever tried any other(coz I never needed any)



TheMost said:


> [*]Selfish ( creates an .bc unfinished file for hash incompatibility with other )



i never used .bc extension...& u can disable it in options menu


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> i never used .bc extension...& u can disable it in options menu


Yes he can but the thing is what we are getting at default settings because most people don't bother even seeing the preferences at all. And thats where Utorrent shines. Just install and you are ready to go no need for any tweaks at all. For advanced users there are some but those are not necessary at all and default settings more than good.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yes he can but the thing is what we are getting at default settings because most people don't bother even seeing the preferences at all. And thats where Utorrent shines. Just install and you are ready to go no need for any tweaks at all. For advanced users there are some but those are not necessary at all and default settings more than good.



Right said !

Even I Don't have to pause my torrents while casual browsing ....
In that case i have to lock Bitcomet !


----------



## TheMost (Jul 6, 2011)

Check out Tixati v1.61 !!


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

utorrent FTW, almost all windows pc use it, can be run on even 64mb ram pc, consumes almost zero processor resource, snappy interface, wealth of features.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 6, 2011)

Didnt liked the latest version of uTorrent. They have made the UI too simpler (and/or n00bish) this time.
Thinking to revert back to old version.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> utorrent FTW, almost all windows pc use it, can be run on even 64mb ram pc, consumes almost zero processor resource, snappy interface, wealth of features.



I would say that Tixati is an exact clone of utorrent on RAM issues.
But on speed issues i find it more challenging that utorrent - Getting more consistent and higher speeds (ha ha ya the real speeds unlike bitcomet)
And you wont miss the features too ----
Refer below !

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/5026/tixati.png

Check the peers tab ya ,,, Like kindergarten colourwork !

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/3181/peers.png


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ Can you change the color? That red on black with flashy green will make me go blind soon


----------



## TheMost (Jul 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> ^^ Can you change the color? That red on black with flashy green will make me go blind soon



Ya u can customize the col !


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

Well you see the thing is nothing can replace Utorrent at first pace no matter what they do. Utorrent have a real active community who actually listen to the users. I reported 1 issue and in next update that was solved and I got a email for pointing out the issue. So nothing beats Utorrent in that department.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 7, 2011)

But the latest version is a crap!
Maybe it's time they get a letter from me too.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

Which one Utorrent 3.0 (build 25406)   ???


----------



## Vyom (Jul 8, 2011)

The one which I downloaded from the official website, and the one with this screenshot:

*www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/utorrent-3.jpg

So many tabs removed!


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 8, 2011)

I vote for uTorrent . I am a fanboy of this software  

Light , Simple and elegant !


----------



## asingh (Jul 8, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> The one which I downloaded from the official website, and the one with this screenshot:
> 
> *www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/utorrent-3.jpg
> 
> So many tabs removed!



Is that the new one. Does it seamlessly over ride the existent version and pick up all settings. DHT, PEX and folder settings..?


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ Its still in alpha, it'll be hell long before it actually comes to RC or RTM.


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

Its an old version. The final version 3.0 has already been released (build 25406).


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

Yup I am using the stable release 3.0 (build 25406) now.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think you all got my point. That was not the Actual Screenshot. (picked it up from net).
What I was trying to say was that I didn't liked the new UI design.
There are just 4 tabs now below. Where are the Trackers, Files and Speed tabs!


----------



## Skud (Jul 10, 2011)

That's the problem when you pick something from net. All the 8 tabs are there. That particular guy has turned others off. Just right click the empty space beside the tabs and select/deselect whatever tabs you want. 


And not much have changed as far as UI is concerned, only the icons have gotten bigger.


----------



## Skud (Jul 10, 2011)

Probably this will remove all your doubts. Screenshot from my setup:-


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

@ vineet369
Did you send them a email regarding this???


----------



## Vyom (Jul 10, 2011)

Skud said:


> That's the problem when you pick something from net. All the 8 tabs are there. That particular guy has turned others off. Just right click the empty space beside the tabs and select/deselect whatever tabs you want.



Oops. That worked.   
Actually, when I installed mine version of µTorrent (3.0, built 25422), other tabs were disabled by default. And I immediately got furious since, I don't like, when software tries to dumb down stuff!
Thanks btw.



gameranand said:


> @ vineet369
> Did you send them a email regarding this???



Thank god, I didn't!


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 11, 2011)

Voted for utorrent.
Well how good is Flashgate?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 11, 2011)

being free utorrent is the best torrent client than the others in the poll list..
next to utorrent you can try bittorrent but all others are just craps..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

If talking about Torrents nothing comes even close to Utorrent. For other downloads I would rather prefer FDM.


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2011)

all right, this thread has served its purpose.


----------

